# 2 weeks into keto tommorow.... cheat/carb up? im hanging for a bitah real grub!



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

made a simlar post not so long ago but dint really get the anser i was looking for

is 2 weeks enuf to carb up? feeling pritty **** and weak tbh and brain doesent seen to be at its full potential<--- that might sound stupid but its things like forgetting indicators wen driving leaving the keys in the front door outside etc etc just feel a bit off like im not fully working?

weight loss has been epic.... how much should i cheat//carb up? tub of ben n jerrys and a dominos will put some lead back in my pencil! orr is that too much lads?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes mate 2 weeks is fine. Most only do one week, (unless it's the initial fortnight) but some do longer. Your body will tell you basically.

You can go all out binge or do it in a bit more controlled manner, up to you.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> Yes mate 2 weeks is fine. Most only do one week, (unless it's the initial fortnight) but some do longer. Your body will tell you basically.
> 
> You can go all out binge or do it in a bit more controlled manner, up to you.


Spot on anser there thanyou mate.... if i do a full on binge is it going to damage my weight loss too much or will i still be ok? first time ive ever stuck to a diet tbh! gettin dummped by the misus for loosing your 6pac soon gives u motivation!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

sawyer1 said:


> Spot on anser there thanyou mate.... if i do a full on binge is it going to damage my weight loss too much or will i still be ok? first time ive ever stuck to a diet tbh! gettin dummped by the misus for loosing your 6pac soon gives u motivation!


You will bloat up and the scale weight will jump up a few pounds but its just rebound water weight from all the carbs. But don't let that discourage you, it's just temporary.

After all, you can't get fat in one day.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

ill smash the scales up before the cheat and buy a new pair in a few weeks  and thanks for proper ansers man


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Id have ONE cheat meal, but carbs with the rest of my decent meals that day. As mentioned you will blow up a bit and this will be water, so don't worry.

Enjoy it lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-Cheat meal : kfc, mcd's, pizza, curry... something like that

and rest of the day, nice pasta's, rice, white rolls and soup.. something nice like that

edit* make sure its 'nice' and 'something like that'

I think Im losing brain cells by the day (Im on about 5 now)


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

sawyer1 said:


> ill smash the scales up before the cheat and buy a new pair in a few weeks  and thanks for proper ansers man


No worries. Just be sure to introduce carbs slowly back into your diet when you are done with CKD or you will gain fat quickly.

I learnt that the hard way ha. Went straight from 2000 cals CKD to 3000 cals Carb Cycling, 6 months later and I was 15kg heavier. Oops


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

cheers fellas! tomoz... im going ****ing wild lmao .... tbh keto diet is frikkin awesome! .... cud stay on it for the rest of my life.... when i hit my goal i intened to do it for ever and have a carb up day once a week....


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> You don't need to carb up at all if you are running a keto diet properly....


Can you explain that a bit better?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> You don't need to carb up at all if you are running a keto diet properly....


True, if you get enough fats in, you shouldn't feel tired

I think its good to carb up though, reset the body, shock it abit


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

From my knowledge if your doing keto then theres no carb up but if you have a carb up day then i believe what you are doing sir is a ckd diet.

Yes thats right, ive been reading. :thumb:


----------

